# Cannon / Nikon Meme



## Botts (Feb 6, 2013)

Haven't seen this on here yet. Couldn't find an off-topic forum so I thought here would be best.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 9, 2013)

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dukinald (Feb 9, 2013)

ROFL

This forum should have a category for this type of posts. 

All about bringing a laugh.


----------



## rpt (Feb 9, 2013)

LOL! That is a big lens!


----------



## Kumakun (Feb 9, 2013)

"You call that a lens? THIS is a lens!"


----------



## weixing (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,
Wrong colour scheme... it's should be WHITE with RED band... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 9, 2013)

Is that the rumored new Canon 4000mm L IS II?


----------



## rpt (Feb 9, 2013)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Wrong colour scheme... it's should be WHITE with RED band... ha ha ha
> 
> Have a nice day.


Oh! This is the new canon banding system 
Gunmetal bands. Four of them


----------



## rpt (Feb 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Is that the rumored new Canon 4000mm L IS II?


It comes with gunpowder so you can blow away the completion


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 9, 2013)

LOL ;D...brilliant 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

Good one!


----------

